# Alabama club needs a few members



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

My father in law hunts in this club and has nothing but good things to say about it. The club has about 3k acres, 17 members, and dues is $950. The club is located near Evergreen. You can contact the club pres for more info at 850-359-0016 and his name is Scott.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I was in this club for 5 years but had to find something closer this year. I hated to leave because it is a beautiful piece of property and great bunch of guys. We always killed several great bucks each year. Lots of turkeys and they have a beautiful area to park a camper. If you need a place to stay, my buddy still has his camp up there that he wants to sell. PM me if you want his contact info.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

The lease is closer to Andalusia. It is between Brooklyn and Loanga in west Covington county.

Scott


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty sure this is the Club my Buddy is in at work.. Nice little club,and Tim Build's some GREAT shooting house's... I went down there at the end of the season to get a few things with him,and its a big piece of land..


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wish I had known about this one a month ago. Just paid my dues to a new club. I'll save the info for next year. Sounds great.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Still need a couple.

Scott


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a great value in a hunting club. Ya'll really need to check into this if your looking for a good hunting experience. Great if you have kids that you want to hunt with you.


----------



## dwc (Jul 9, 2012)

I am interested in the club. What about drinking at the club. There seems always to be 2 or 3 drunks at every club. Can not deal with it.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

I and two of my hunting friends viewed this property this past weekend. Thanks, Scott, for taking the time to show us the place. I had been told that these were some really nice woods, and that was so very true. The pine areas have lots of oaks and other hardwoods mixed in, more than I ever imagined, and there are some great bottom areas. We also saw plenty of sign while there. Definitely give this property consideration if you are looking for a place.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

There are no drunks hunting here.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Earl81 (Jul 27, 2011)

How many members are you still in need of?


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Seven


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wastin Away said:


> There are no drunks hunting here.


No drinking? Or no drunks? I've been known to knock some back on a cold morning just to get the juices flowing?? Otherwise I'm intrested.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Also is it first come first serve, or is it nazi ruled, to where you only can hunt in your area. Must know because your private area givin to you usually blows for the first several years. Also is it kid friendly? If it is that is a deal breaker. I hate kids.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

_Its first come first serve. We have a sign in map and sign in sheet. You can hunt any area on the lease._


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

@Mullethunter You hate kids??? Wow. Kids are the only thing that's gonna keep hunting going for the future. I'm only 23 and have my own camp with my father and there's nothing more than exciting than to see a youngster kill there first deer.!! You truly are an ass and I'm sure not a joy to hunt around!


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes it is kid friendly.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be at the lease on Saturday Sept 1st for a meeting and doing some work. If anyone is interested in seeing the property, let me know and will meet you or give you directions.
Scott
850-359-0016


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Any water running throught it??:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

There are creeks on the property. On the west side the beavers made a dam about 10 tens ago and wood duck are always in there.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Still need about 4 more.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Still need 4 more.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Wastin Away said:


> Still need 4 more.



Maybe next year, I would love to come out and see it though. I take my family out to that area to the Andalusia ATV park... It beautiful area/forest so I'm sure this area is just as good if not better.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Chief58 (Jul 31, 2009)

*members needed*

Do you still have openings?


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes we have a few. Sorry I have not checked the site for a few days. Have been woking late.

Scott


----------

